# Change O-visa to B-visa



## Bruce18 (12 mo ago)

I hope that this is the correct place to pose my questions.
I am a UK citizen living in Bangkok. Can I get my o visa changed to a B visa so that I can accept a job offer?
I am on an o-visa as a dependent of my British wife who works here.
So far the company that wants to sponsor me has been unable to get the employment agency to issue a work permit, which would be needed for a change of purpose from O to B.
Anyone have experience of this?
Also, if this process is eventually successful and I subsequently have no jobfor some reason, would I be able to get back onto an O visa dependent on my spouse?
I would greatly appreciate any advice.


----------

